# Kaia Gerber - Chanel Womenswear Spring Summer 2020 / Paris, 1.10.2019 (19x)



## Tobi.Borsti (5 Okt. 2019)

​


----------



## gugolplex (13 Okt. 2019)

:thx: Tolle pics! :thumbup:


----------



## egonabcd (15 Okt. 2019)

danke für die bilder


----------



## PaulsGT (29 Okt. 2019)

Thanks for Kaia!! Great Pics!!


----------

